# 2011 RGS GDOY - Running Orders



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

N M Mechanical said:


> I heard it was road kill
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Up north, we just crock pot 'em, turns out good. Fool proof.

Salt, pepper, few rutabagas, good to go.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

GSP Gal said:


> Up north, we just crock pot 'em, turns out good. Fool proof.
> 
> Salt, pepper, few rutabagas, good to go.


No matter what it is it taste good
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice entry. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

oh boy, aint never seen nor had a fatty. just hope the brace mate aint the cheater I heard he was:evil::yikes: Fritz I can hardly wait to go into the field with ya!!!:lol:


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

jimmyjette14 said:


> oh boy, aint never seen nor had a fatty. just hope the brace mate aint the cheater I heard he was:evil::yikes: Fritz I can hardly wait to go into the field with ya!!!:lol:


 
Not sure how to respond to that Sir. 

I am sure we will have a great time, it is an excellent field on both sides, I want to send out some happy thoughts to my good friend John Tisch who had to scratch a great dog in Axel from this trial on the flushing side, Axel was sure to be a contender and it is disapointing not to have John and Axel at the trial, all the best to Axel as he recovers from a weird bug.

See everyone on Saturday. 

Fritz


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Wish I could make it... but work calls :sad:

Actually I take that back. Despite the fact that I don't have a dog in the event, my mutts would undoubtedly STILL find a way to screw up at the trial! :lol:

KW


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Maybe mother nature will cooperate better than last year. If i recall it was wet, cold and windy as heck; though a little snow would be nice.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Rugergundog said:


> Maybe mother nature will cooperate better than last year. If i recall it was wet, cold and windy as heck; though a little snow would be nice.


Actually last year was perfect. Upper 30's light breeze and some sunshine.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Wasn't it in Brown City last year? 
I thought it was cold and breezy. I do recall standing next to a truck leaking fuel in the stage area....maybe i was buzzed ahahahah.


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

Steelheadfred said:


> Not sure how to respond to that Sir.
> 
> I am sure we will have a great time, it is an excellent field on both sides, I want to send out some happy thoughts to my good friend John Tisch who had to scratch a great dog in Axel from this trial on the flushing side, Axel was sure to be a contender and it is disapointing not to have John and Axel at the trial, all the best to Axel as he recovers from a weird bug.
> 
> ...


 

and dont call me Sir!!! why I ought ta. 


Fritz I could not think of any body I would rather brace with. . but to be at the top of the game as many will say. you must be cheating. because to be that good you would need to go hunting with that dog like 2 times a week or maybe more. holy smokes come on ! or you would need to spend tens of $s and well. you have a family. so you can not have the time or money. :lol::lol::lol:,


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Rugergundog said:


> Wasn't it in Brown City last year?
> I thought it was cold and breezy. I do recall standing next to a truck leaking fuel in the stage area....maybe i was buzzed ahahahah.


Yes. I guess you and I have different ideas of what good and bad are. Personally I'll take that weather any day of the week.


----------



## English Setter Gal (Sep 19, 2008)

Hugh and I join Fritz in wishing Axel a speedy recovery. We have watched John train Axel since he was a tiny pup and he has truly turned into an exceptional dog. Axel and John will be missed on Saturday!!:sad: 

Good luck to all on Saturday - may the birds fly high and come down hard.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

*As of today, it looks like Saturday may be a pretty nice day ...*


*10 Day Weather Forecast for Chelsea - weather.com* 


We look forward to seeing everyone soon!


FYI: Local Flood warning tonight and tomorrow plus it rained ALL DAY yesterday, too. Field parking is usually NOT a problem but we do not usually have a flood warning either. We are not sure how many cars there will be, but my only concern is some field parking areas may still be a little soggy on Saturday. Please be aware of this situation and be careful NOT to park near standing water in the lower field areas when you park.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

What is the address of this event I have yet to look at the website sorry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

1850 Sylvan Road 
Chelsea, MI 48118


----------



## Paco (Dec 18, 2006)

Good luck to all ........


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Rugergundog said:


> Wasn't it in Brown City last year?
> I thought it was cold and breezy. I do recall standing next to a truck leaking fuel in the stage area....maybe i was buzzed ahahahah.


 
Yeah, that was this past spring at Brown City.


----------



## HankVIII (Mar 23, 2010)

Is there a good place for the gallery to see the dogs work in the bird fields?

Seth


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

BradU20 said:


> 1850 Sylvan Road
> Chelsea, MI 48118


Thanks, Brad.


*FYI:* If you use a navigation system, for some reason it sometimes stops 1/8 mile before our home on Sylvan Road. Please CONFIRM the address *1850 SYLVAN *on our mailbox. It is a circle drive and you follow either entrance of the circle drive back behind our home and toward the barn and fields. 


Well ... we live in Michigan alright ... yesterday was a flood warning, tonight a winter storm warning and maybe if we are real lucky a heat wave for Saturday? 


*Below are detailed directions off of our website:* 


*Vicki's cell phone number is 734-347-2374. *
*Please use the above phone number, **if you have any questions with directions or traffic problems and need to get in touch with us before your arrival.*






We are located 12 miles west of Ann Arbor, Michigan in Chelsea. We are conveniently just a few minutes off of I-94 at exit # 157 (Old US 12/Pierce Road Exit).

Exit I-94 expressway at exit #157 (Old US 12/Pierce Road Exit). 
If you are exiting off *1-94* *Eastbound - turn* *right* on old US 12. 
If you are exiting off *I-94* *Westbound - turn* *left* on Old US 12. 
You will be heading west on Old US 12. *CAUTION: It is just a very short distance to the first street on the left, Sylvan Road.* This will be immediately past the Sylvan Township Hall on your left and the Old Schoolhouse on the corner of Sylvan Road. Sylvan is NOT a cross street .... so please look to the left only.
Turn left and we are a mile and a half down on the right. (1850 Sylvan Road, Chelsea, MI 48118). We are across the street from Chrysler's Proving Grounds Gate #2. You may enter at either the first or second drive of our circle driveway.

Drive back behind our home to the barn and upland fields.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

GamebirdPreserve said:


> Thanks, Brad.
> 
> 
> *FYI:* If you use a navigation system, for some reason it sometimes stops 1/8 mile before our home on Sylvan Road. Please CONFIRM the address *1850 SYLVAN *on our mailbox. It is a circle drive and you follow either entrance of the circle drive back behind our home and toward the barn and fields.
> ...


 
And save me a spot up front again. I don't wanna risk carrying 40lbs of BBQ and tripping in the parking lot.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats to Team Betsie River Labs on a strong showing today and to Justin Somsel and Jasper on back to back wins.


at least that is what a little birdy told me.


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Great Trial, thank you to the SEMich RGS Chapter.


CONGRATS TO ALL THE OWNERS OF THE DOGS WHO PLACED!!


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Congrats to Team Betsie River Labs on a strong showing today and to Justin Somsel and Jasper on back to back wins.
> 
> 
> at least that is what a little birdy told me.


Ditto. And you guys didn't miss out on grouse hunting either. Terrible day in the woods.


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks to all, congrats to the Hellers, hope to see you all soon.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Congrats Justin and Fritz! Who else grabbed a chunk of it?


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

FindTheBird said:


> Congrats Justin and Fritz! Who else grabbed a chunk of it?


X 3. Congrats Heller's and Justin. Back2Back. Nice!

I don't know all the details as we left early. I guess that tells ya who wasn't in the running... :lol: My jackwagon ripped bird number two and we leashed him up. That's the chukar game... That, and Nate & Cole (my 3 & 5 yr old boys) had reached the end of their patience so we pulled out before the awards. My apologies. 

I know this though, a certain young lady by the name of Michelle with a dog that goes by Blue was runner up in the pointy division! Way to go team McMaster! 

A couple of shorthairs rounded out the pointy division with Mr Strouse and Allie receiving honorable mention. 

I'm sure someone else can fill in the dets.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

A big thank you to all who worked so hard to bring this together. Colonial Farms, Brad, the judges, the cooks, everybody behind the scenes. Great event!


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats to Fritz and Justin Congats to all who were there, you are ALL winners!!
Steve


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I too had a great time. Good company, great lunch and a all around fun day. Congrats to all who placed. Yea we were whooped by the Chuckars today as well.


----------



## GSPJAKE (Nov 23, 2007)

Congrats to all, looks like a good time, i need to come and check these out..


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

*Congratulations to all of the winners! :woohoo1:*




A nice cool day for fun in the fields with the birds and dogs. Thankfully the predicted rain held off for the event, too. 

Brad runs a very tight ship and things sailed pretty much according to plan all day ... smoothly and right on time. Thanks to everyone for pulling off another exciting and safe event. Many people donated a lot of their time both before and during the day today. With all of their help, things came together successfully. There are too many to mention, but you all know who you are. You are all very much appreciated. 

Glad to meet so many nice bird dogs owners and their four-legged companions. It was great to finally put a face to many of the names on the MS Forum. What an awesome bunch of gun dogs ... and their owners! 

I saw plenty of photo takers, so I look forward to seeing them soon.


----------



## Lloydboy (Jan 25, 2008)

So who took third?

Justin and Michele 1&2, and heard Nick took fourth...


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

shorthairgirl said:


> Although a bit chilly, Sydney and I were both thankful for the fire (THANK YOU!) and for the conversation. It was our first event ever and we look forward to future events when we'll be bringing our pups. We appreciate now having a picture of what a field trial is what goes on at one in our heads.
> 
> So, thanks again for the conversation, the fire, and thanks to everyone that put on the event-
> - we'll be seeing you soon!
> ...


 
Andrea and Sydney,

Thanks so much for the remarkable photos. Sometimes we are so busy during events like this that it is hard to slow down and savor those special moments. Your photos sure captured some of the magic. It is unique to view what others saw through their eyes. Thanks again for sharing them. I really enjoyed them.


----------



## mudbat2128 (Sep 7, 2004)

Scott Wilczewski took third with Bella


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

BIGSP said:


> Ditto. And you guys didn't miss out on grouse hunting either. Terrible day in the woods.


Well, it was not terrible all over. It was wet, but we managed the most birds ever for a December day.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

omega58 said:


> Well, it was not terrible all over. It was wet, but we managed the most birds ever for a December day.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I was up in your area too Randy. I shouldn't have Sussex out I guess. What kind of cover did you find them in?


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 22, 2005)

Brent, we found them in the woods.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shorthairgirl (Dec 3, 2011)

GamebirdPreserve said:


> Andrea and Sydney,
> 
> Thanks so much for the remarkable photos. Sometimes we are so busy during events like this that it is hard to slow down and savor those special moments. Your photos sure captured some of the magic. It is unique to view what others saw through their eyes. Thanks again for sharing them. I really enjoyed them.


 
My pleasure! Sorry they're so big! I didn't think to resize them smaller to save room on this thread till later.


----------



## shorthairgirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Bobby said:


> I think these two just heard a gun shot. This is a great photo. Nice job.


 
I believe it


----------



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

Deep in the woods.



Double Gun said:


> Brent, we found them in the woods.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

